# Solo Campaign Online



## Metus

Hey there.  An experienced DM, looking to run a solo campaign online, as in you being the only PC.  All options are open, including alignment.  The most important thing is your character has some soul, since they'll be the star of the show.  It'll be set in Eberron, and run on Fantasy Grounds.  If you don't have Fantasy Grounds, then we'll use OpenRPG.  Any time and day is fine, although I prefer evenings.

I prefer roleplaying over combat at about a 55:45 ratio - combat is still an important and fun part of the game.  I like grim 'n gritty, and my games can and do have mature themes in them.

If you're interested, please post three character ideas of yours here, listing the name, class/race, alignment, and a one sentence synopsis of each.  You can e-mail me at Scelous1 (at) yahoo -dot- com if you have any questions.  I'll do some thinking over all character concepts submitted, and if I think we can work together, I'll send you an e-mail/private message.

Grammar and spelling are important.


----------



## Thaniel

Being in the non-gaming funk I've been in for the last several weeks, I've had several ideas brewing in my head, a few of them Eberron-specific.  I'll try to narrow down to my favorite three.

Sylviron - Neutral Good Warforged Druid
Sylviron, having fled his former life into the Eldeen Reaches, was taken in by a Warden of the Wood and taught about nature, and his awkward place in it.

Devlin - Chaotic Good Shifter Ranger
Devlin is a young gorebrute shifter trying to keep a tight reign on his temper, though often to no avail.

Tharilim - Neutral Halfling Barbarian
Tharilim is a Talenta halfling who has left his tribe to explore the world, forever needing to measure outsiders against his own culture's values.

---
If Races of the Dragon is allowed:
Munthrek - Lawful Good Dragonborn (Human) Paladin
Munthrek has vowed to combat all spawn of Khyber in the name of Eberron.

Kosaurix - Neutral Good Dragonwrought (Gold) Kobold Sorcerer
Kosaurix had to flee his tribe because of fear from his gold dragon heritage which he has pledged (to himself) to explore further.


----------



## Ashodin

Metus said:


> Hey there.  An experienced DM, looking to run a solo campaign online, as in you being the only PC.  All options are open, including alignment.  The most important thing is your character has some soul, since they'll be the star of the show.  It'll be set in Eberron, and run on Fantasy Grounds.  If you don't have Fantasy Grounds, then we'll use OpenRPG.  Any time and day is fine, although I prefer evenings.
> 
> I prefer roleplaying over combat at about a 55:45 ratio - combat is still an important and fun part of the game.  I like grim 'n gritty, and my games can and do have mature themes in them.
> 
> If you're interested, please post three character ideas of yours here, listing the name, class/race, alignment, and a one sentence synopsis of each.  You can e-mail me at Scelous1 (at) yahoo -dot- com if you have any questions.  I'll do some thinking over all character concepts submitted, and if I think we can work together, I'll send you an e-mail/private message.
> 
> Grammar and spelling are important.





Still looking for someone, I might be interested, and i do have fantasy grounds 2.


----------

